# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Servische ambassade vraagt extra beveiliging - Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Servische ambassade vraagt extra beveiliging*
*Telegraaf -** 25 feb 2007*
BELGRADO/DEN HAAG - De Servische ambassade in Den Haag heeft de politie om extra beveiliging gevraagd. Dat meldde de Servische televisie zondagavond op gezag van ambassadeur Radoslav Stojanovic. Stojanovic heeft om de verhoogde bewaking gevraagd in *...*
Servië vrijgesproken van ergst mogelijk aanklacht" Reformatorisch Dagblad
*alle 4 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

